# Hiring an Experienced Archery Tech!



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

I hope you got the hiring veterans plan.

Not only do you get a tax break but you have to be more. I'm unemployable. 100% sevice connected. Unless you make and build some considerations. Like a stupid safe room. A place I can cry it out, lol. Regardless if I use the room. You gotta have one.

I hope you're not leaving out veterans. All it'll take is a bathroom remodel. Because safe rooms need a toilet, TV, and a bunch of magazines. No teen vogue. No black hairdos, no USA Today. You have to avoid triggers.

Veterans Affairs social worker will also be snooping around. Don't worry about her. Think of the tax break. If you fire me after three months. You get to keep that tax break. Then you can hire another veteran and run through the whole group.

I wish you luck on finding an employee.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I hope you got the hiring veterans plan.
> 
> Not only do you get a tax break but you have to be more. I'm unemployable. 100% sevice connected. Unless you make and build some considerations. Like a stupid safe room. A place I can cry it out, lol. Regardless if I use the room. You gotta have one.
> 
> ...


I'm very confused by this post?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> I'm very confused by this post?!?!?!?!?!


Imagine him if I put in an application.


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

I imagine your app. being lost.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Good luck. Not a lot of people with experience willing to work for what it pays. It's almost more cost effective to hire some kid out of high school and train them up, but it takes months to years for them to get the training and experience under their belt to be an effective archery tech. 

One of my better unexperienced hires is a young 22 year old woman that I just hired a month and a half ago that has a natural knack to shoot a recurve like no one's business, and she really enjoys archery all day err' day. She's a better tech than the old man she replaced just after a few months of shadowing the rest of my crew.


----------



## Brad l (Dec 22, 2020)

How do you get experience in bow tuning? Would be a great part time job.


----------

